# '68 Sears Spyder, 24", 10-speed in Fremont, Ca.



## IngoMike (Jan 2, 2022)

SEARS SPYDER MUSCLE BIKE 24 INCH ORIGINAL 1968 - bicycles - by owner...
					

EMAIL CONTACT NUMBER OR CALL OR TEXT , I DO NOT REPLY TO EMAIL 510 708 502 4 1968 SEARS SPYDER 24IN 10 SPEED MUSCLE BIKE , BONE STOCK , RED LINE TIRES , RIDES FINE BRAKES AND SHIFTS AS IT SHOULD ,...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




1968 SEARS SPYDER 24IN 10 SPEED MUSCLE BIKE , BONE STOCK , RED LINE TIRES , RIDES FINE BRAKES AND SHIFTS AS IT SHOULD , SPEEDO WORKS , SEARS LIGHT SET NOS 
BOTH WHEELS ARE TRUE BUT REAR WHEEL HAS A FLAT SPOT , $800


----------



## Tony82 (Apr 28, 2022)

Do you still have spyder


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 28, 2022)

Tony82 said:


> Do you still have spyder



It's posted on Craigslist. Click on the link.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2022)

that bike is in my neighborhood.


----------

